# Next android - 4.4 announced :D



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Next android 4.4 KIT-KAT announced*

Finally it here the new android its neither KEY LIME PIE nor it is 5.0...
It is 4.4 ANDROID KIT-KAT
Lots of expectations 
*cdn.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/imagecache/w680h550/postimages/9274/android_kitkat.jpg


> Google's SVP Sundar Pichai has
> just confirmed -- by way of a
> photo -- that the next version of
> Android is named KitKat (rather
> ...



Though they dont gave more info but still this is huge announcement for android lovers



> Special Android-branded KitKat
> packaging is heading to stores,
> and you could win a Nexus 7 or
> Google Play credit by checking
> ...



Sources:-


Spoiler



Android KitKat 

Google teases Android 4.4 as 'KitKat,' passes one billion Android activations

Kit Kat statue joins the crew at Google HQ | Android Central


----------



## ZTR (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure if troll or real.


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

what i seriously thought the next version would be major update like 5.0


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Not sure if troll or real.



its REAL check my first source buddy

Android KitKat

Why google will troll on their official android.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2013)

^I believe that till KLP comes, Android would nearly be as smooth as iOS.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I believe that till KLP comes, Android would nearly be as smooth as iOS.



its kitkat now...
i think people need time to recover from this huge change


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

why would they use name which the have to pay for using?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

KLP is out of the question now. K is for KitKat in Android Book.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

snap said:


> why would they use name which the have to pay for using?



I think google is not paying anything...
both companies will get profit by promoting each other


----------



## ZTR (Sep 3, 2013)

KitKat has allowed Google to use the name as it also helps them in advertising


----------



## Superayush (Sep 3, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I think google is not paying anything...
> both companies will get profit by promoting each other



So will that mean next version of android after 4.4 will be called 4.5 Lindt ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

Superayush said:


> So will that mean next version of android after 4.4 will be called 4.5 Lindt ?



NO one can tell you exactly about that...
its google


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 4, 2013)

The name's not Key Lime Pie ?!! Gimme a break !! Gimme a Kit-Kat !!


----------



## RohanM (Sep 4, 2013)

then 5.0 will be manikchand.... 

Nexus spotted with kit-kat...

*forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2232439&d=1378232315

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ywwdTc8gr2Y/UiZlPOP-H5I/AAAAAAAAGjg/RsMQRyF3woc/w853-h464-no/Nexus+5+Android+4.4+KitKat+video.png


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> then 5.0 will be manikchand....


android's all versions name are based on desserts 


RohanM said:


> Nexus spotted with kit-kat...
> 
> *forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2232439&d=1378232315



very confidential image thanks for sharing


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> then 5.0 will be_* manikchand.*_...





then Rajnigandha will be in the queue


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

KITKAT


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

There is a full Wikipedia article on Kit Kat chocolate. 

Kit Kat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Damn Wikipedia. Got everything on its servers .


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

*www.clocksnmore.com/images/specialty/kitcat/kitkatball.gif


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

> John Lagerling, director of Android global partnerships, confessed to BBC that the Android 4.4 release was initially planned to be indeed called Key Lime Pie but sometime late last year, they decided to switch to the chocolate bar name.



Android 4.4 KitKat: The backstory

Best kept secret of all time



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> KITKAT



awesome just awesome


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2013)

how many devices have even got 4.3? I think it is available to nexus devices only till now.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how many devices have even got 4.3? I think it is available to nexus devices only till now.



 samsung/sony/htc will modify UI viz. touchwiz and sense 5 UI and it takes time...
currently afaik galaxy nexus, nexus 4, 7,7.2, 10 got 4.3 update and it isnt that much stable, too much bugs:sly:

htc one will get 4.3 within 5-10 days


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how many devices have even got 4.3? I think it is available to nexus devices only till now.



me samsung galaxy s2 running android 4.3 [CM]


----------



## RohanM (Sep 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how many devices have even got 4.3? I think it is available to nexus devices only till now.



Wrong question.... U should ask how many devices even got 4.2.2 ??


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> me samsung galaxy s2 running android 4.3 [CM]



So what even HTC explorer got 4.3 by CM


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2013)

_“Have a break, have a [broken Samsung Galaxy S3]”. _
Nokia tweets aggressive KitKat parody, takes a dig at Samsung, Google


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2013)

4.4 may turn out to be a mid size update like Android 2.2 to 2.3 change. not ground breaking but surely not a joke that was called Android 4.3.



RohanM said:


> then 5.0 will be manikchand....
> 
> Nexus spotted with kit-kat...
> 
> ...



both the leaked images are different. one has vertical logo whereas the kitkat one has horizontal logo.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 5, 2013)

sam said:


> 4.4 may turn out to be a mid size update like Android 2.2 to 2.3 change. not ground breaking but surely not a joke that was called Android 4.3.
> 
> 
> 
> both the leaked images are different. one has vertical logo whereas the kitkat one has horizontal logo.



4.3 has improved battery backup so it's not a joke for sure.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 5, 2013)

k= kitkat
l= Lassi / Laddu
m= Mysore pak
n = nan kahtai
o= Orrange burfi
p= Peda / 
q= 
r =Rasgulla 
s =Sohan Papdi / Shrikhand
t= Tic Tac
u = 
v= 
w = Wrigley Doublemint gum
x= 
y= 
z=


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are some leaked pictures of kitkat's UI
seems like they are moving form cyan to gray :shocked:

TECH GEEK$: KitKat 4.4 leaked UI pictures


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> n = nan kahtai
> s =Sohan Papdi / Shrikhand



I love these two. 

btw sohn papdi != shrikhand. They're totally different.


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe Sundar Pichai (SVP at google, who oversees Android/Chrome/Google Apps and an Indian) wants to pay a homage to Android, with the popular product of India..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2013)

i simply want Android Gulabjamun


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 22, 2013)

I just want an Android with minimum fragmentation. _Mithaiyaan nhi chahiye bhai_


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> I just want an Android with *minimum fragmentation*. _Mithaiyaan nhi chahiye bhai_



Cyanogenmod Inc



ankush28 said:


> Here are some leaked pictures of kitkat's UI
> seems like they are moving form cyan to gray :shocked:
> 
> TECH GEEK$: KitKat 4.4 leaked UI pictures



More screens confirm cyan to grey


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 23, 2013)

here are few more leaked picrures by 9to5google

the new dialer

*9to5google.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/android-kitkat-4.jpg

about phone

*9to5google.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/android-kitkat-44-01.jpg

Launcher

*9to5google.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/kit-kat-44-02.jpg

Messeging

*9to5google.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/android-4.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

WTF.

I thought Google was better than this. Now they are going the Apple way (iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, etc)


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF.
> 
> I thought Google was better than this. Now they are going the Apple way (iPhone 5, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5s, etc)



what make you think so??
what exactly you want to say, i cant understand?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> what make you think so??
> what exactly you want to say, i cant understand?



I was speaking of the nomenclature.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the white dialer..


----------

